# Can someone help identify this older Stihl sharpener/grinder



## Bishop (Apr 24, 2015)

It was made in Germany. I believe the model is KP7739 but Im unable to find any history or specs....can anyone assist? I can provide additional photos if I knew how, thanks!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 24, 2015)

Another photo.


----------



## shorty2000us (Apr 27, 2015)

Is the the HOS grinder? The predecessor to the current USG


----------

